# Shrimp fajitas



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks delicious


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i don't know about calling it fajitas, but it looks awful good.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

smooth move said:


> i don't know about calling it fajitas, but it looks awful good.


Had the tortillas and fixing on the side. Should have gotten a final photo of the assembly. Scarfed them down before I thought about it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks like shrimp, onion and green peppers. Am I leaving off anything? What seasoning did you use?


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

SHunter said:


> It looks like shrimp, onion and green peppers. Am I leaving off anything? What seasoning did you use?


Poblano pepper, red onion, garlic, olive oil, salt, pepper, and generic fajita seasoning (with no salt). Sautéed veg on medium high heat with seasoning, added more oil, shrimp and more seasoning and tossed over medium high heat until shrimp cooked through. Dressed with red pepper crema, cilantro, guacamole, and a big squeeze of lime juice.


----------

